# Ryanair web checkin - need a passport for the UK?



## kirian

Hello,

The Ryanair website states in the online check-in conditions:

 "Each passenger *MUST* present a valid *EU/EEA issued passport* at airport security and the departure gate."

However when traveling UK-Ireland then an EU driving licence is a valid form of photo ID for checking in as stated elsewhere in the Ryanair site. Is the driving licence only valid if I do the desk check in?

I was hoping to use the online check-in but as I'm waiting for my passport to arrive in the post and I don't think it's going to reach in time. As it turns out the online check-in option is not available for Dublin to UK, but is for UK to Dublin, so it won't matter much as I'll have to desk check-in in Dublin anyway. What's the story with that; DAA security staff not accepting the  home printed boarding cards?


----------



## X-Man

*Re: Ryanair web checkin - need a apssport for the UK?*

you do not need a passport while travelling to the uk with ryanair if you are an irish citizen with a valid irish driving licence that is sufficent.i have travelled to the uk with RA 2months ago with just driving licence with zero probs.its classed as an internal flight


----------



## kirian

*Re: Ryanair web checkin - need a apssport for the UK?*

X-man,

that's what I would think but the conditions for the online check-in seem to specifically say that a passport is necessary. Maybe it's just an oversight.

Anyway the option is not available on my way to the UK. When I check in at the desk in Dublin I'll ask the Ryanair staff to confirm. It might then be possible to avail of the online check-in for my return.


----------



## ClubMan

*Re: Ryanair web checkin - need a apssport for the UK?*

A passport is not specifically required when travelling between _Ireland _and the _UK _(common travel area) but it may be the only applicable id that many people have. See . I suspect that carriers can enforce their own id requirements including insisting on a passport if they so choose.


----------



## CCOVICH

I wouldn't take the risk-bring your passport whenever you are leaving the country.


----------



## sun_sparks

From the Ryanair web site:

A valid European Economic Area (EEA) driving licence with photo, presented by a passenger whose place of birth is within the EEA is acceptable only for travel on internal flights within the UK, internal flights within Italy and UK-Republic of Ireland-UK.

[broken link removed]


----------



## sun_sparks

Oh and I see you were asking about the departure gates as well. Sorry - I missed that.

We flew with Aer Lingus to London on Tuesday and there was no problem at security or the departure gate with my driving licence. (Can't find my passport, but that's a whole different story!)


----------



## CCOVICH

I still wouldn't take any chances, i.e. I always carry my passport when leaving the country.


----------



## sun_sparks

Which I would have done if I could locate it! (So yes, bring the passpost if you have it - I did still have butterflies about coming back and whether they would accept it!)


----------



## Cati76

I always carry my passport when travelling abroad, but in Spain we have ID cards, that allow us to travell within Europe without a passport. This ID's are compulsary to any Spanish Citizen over 14, and it asked by the police to produce one, and not able to, a fine can be apply (not sure how much this is enforce, as I 've never been ask to produce it, appart from to get into bars when younger as a proof of age) I think UK is planning to introduce this, but the costs are ridiculous. Just got my renew in December, and only cost me €6, and 2 photos. (the only think is that as a non resident, they sent it to the Spanish Embassy in Dublin, and it cost me more to get there than the actual ID).
Is Ireland ever going to introduce something like this?


----------



## ClubMan

Cati76 said:
			
		

> in Spain we have ID cards, that allow us to travell within Europe without a passport.


 Don't you mean  countries - which does not include _Ireland _and the _UK_ for which you still need your passport?


> The Schengen Agreement allows people that are legally present in European countries that are party to the Agreement to move about freely without having to show passports when crossing internal frontiers.
> 
> ...
> 
> The Schengen area has been extended to include almost every EU Member State, with the exception of Ireland and the United Kingdom.


----------



## X-Man

guys i did it 2months ago.all i took was my driving licence which is valid photos id which ryanair states clearly when travelling between ireland and the uk

i had no probs at all.you can travel from here to the uk with just your DL and also before i left i wasn't sure so i phoned RA helpline just to confirm amd reassure myself and a valid driving licence was fine


----------



## kirian

Thanks all for the replies.

I know that a driving licence is valid for traveling Ireland-UK but the nub of the issue is if a driving licence is acceptable when using the Ryanair online check-in. It specifically states on the web check-in conditions that a passport is necessary. Is this just an oversight, and a driving licence is still aceptable when using the online check-in when traveling between the UK and Ireland?


----------



## X-Man

kirian said:
			
		

> Thanks all for the replies.
> 
> I know that a driving licence is valid for traveling Ireland-UK but the nub of the issue is if a driving licence is acceptable when using the Ryanair online check-in. It specifically states on the web check-in conditions that a passport is necessary. Is this just an oversight, and a driving licence is still aceptable when using the online check-in when traveling between the UK and Ireland?


 
to give yourself peace of mind call the customer service helpline at RAir.i booked online with RA and flew no prob with DL only


----------



## sun_sparks

I can't see why it would be different. Essentially web check-in for RA is like Fast Pass check-in for AL. They only check your ID at security and the dept. gate.


----------



## Cati76

ClubMan said:
			
		

> Don't you mean  countries - which does not include _Ireland _and the _UK_ for which you still need your passport?


 
I always use my passport, but I have seen many many people using their ID to get in and out of Ireland. I have checked some webs about it, and it looks it only applies to the Schengen agreement.


----------



## ClubMan

Cati76 said:
			
		

> I have seen many many people using their ID to get in and out of Ireland.


If you mean from/to anywhere other than the _UK _then they were just lucky that the powers that be were not doing their job in checking for the correct documentation required (i.e. a passport).


> I have checked some webs about it, and it looks it only applies to the Schengen agreement.


If you mean using id other than a passport to travel across borders then that's correct.


----------



## mufc77

our drivers licences are a disgrace

they should be credit card style, mine is in pieces

i too take my passport to the uk, due to the condition of my drivers licence


----------



## europhile

You could always put your driving licence in a small plastic wallet.


----------



## jdork

Used the online checkin a few time recently. It does ask for your passport no and prints this on the boarding pass. On some occasions the people at the gate have checked number on the printout against my passport. They have always verified my identity.


I guess you could be turned away is you decide not comply with the web checkin conditions.


----------

